# ISO ghee



## peeper76 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am looking to buy indian butter and I am wondering if any supermarkets sell it?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 23, 2008)

Make your own.  Heat butter till it is all liquid and the salt and whey will go to the bottom of your glass measuring cup.  Then pour off the clarified butter now you have Gee.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave gave you excellent advice.  You can also buy it online here.

I feel sure there are other sources out there too - I simply did a Google search as I wasn't sure.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have a west indian store around you should be able to find it there also.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 22, 2008)

larger cities will have Indian or Asian markets that will carry it, but your average supermarket will not.  It is easy to make yourself.


----------



## GB (Aug 22, 2008)

I have seen it in specialty markets like Trader Joes or Whole Foods. I do not remember if either of those two stores does carry it, but I know I have seen it in either those stores or similar stores.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Make your own.  Heat butter till it is all liquid and the salt and whey will go to the bottom of your glass measuring cup.  Then pour off the clarified butter now you have Gee.



I made it just recently, pretty much like that, except I poured it through a strainer lined with cheesecloth, to remove the solids that floated on top.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 22, 2008)

what do you guys make with ghee?? i never used it but my grandma uses it to make sweets for religions functions & its also used during the prayers.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 23, 2008)

I made some Egyptian dishes with it......it's really very high in saturated fats for those of you on high cholesterol medicines but it does have a very good taste


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2008)

Although I've never  bought it, Whole Foods definitely does carry it (at least the ones here in Virginia).  If you have any upscale supermarkets local to you, or ones with a large ethnic clientele, chances are good they might have it.  It's usually found in the Asian/Indian section or in the dairy section.  I've found it in both places at the Whole Foods stores here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2008)

debbie24 said:


> what do you guys make with ghee?? i never used it but my grandma uses it to make sweets for religions functions & its also used during the prayers.



So far, I've only used it as a dip for steamed Alaskan king crab legs


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 24, 2008)

Ghee is the primary cooking medium of choice for much of India's cuisine.


----------

